# Phone holder - OEM-Mounts - Anyone used one?



## Temmy (Jun 13, 2019)

Hey folks,

I'm considering getting this for my TT to hold my phone - https://www.oem-mounts.com/product/audi










Any advice? Good choice or not?

Thanks.


----------



## AceVentura (Jan 10, 2019)

I've got the top one in the pictures installed in my TTS, bought from ebay. It's very good and I'd recommend it.


----------



## Temmy (Jun 13, 2019)

AceVentura said:


> I've got the top one in the pictures installed in my TTS, bought from ebay. It's very good and I'd recommend it.


Awesome. Going to give it a go!


----------



## edgejedi (Apr 26, 2019)

I have this mount but for the Mk2 version, the clip one at the top picture. Its the best most secure mount Ive come across and it doesnt need to be clipped into the air vent with a risk of it coming off at any time too or blocking the air vent significantly.

I have the magnetic mounting attachment too, but I really dont want to attach a slab of metal to my phone to then clip on to the mount.


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

I have this installed, although mine was from Clearmounts in Canada - but it looks to be the same product. I use the magnetic holder as I think the whole thing looks cleaner and more in keeping with the rest of the interior.

It is very sturdy and looks like it came with the car, rather than being an aftermarket product.

An installation video is here and is worth a watch:


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

I have the Clearmounts too which is excellent, it comes with 2 mounting options as stated although I changed the holder bit to one I had which held my photo better. It uses the standard ball joint attachment between phone holder bit and mounting plate so was easy to swap out...You definitely wont be disappointed...


----------



## Temmy (Jun 13, 2019)

All done!










Was more than a little scared pulling the defrost and the vents out (they didn't seem to want to budge!) but got it all fitted in the end. Feels very secure. Perfect!


----------



## jonp (Mar 26, 2016)

i bought one similar on amazon works well, place the metal disc behind the case all works well  
i offset the metal disc too so the QI charge still works 







































FITFORT Magnetic Car Phone Holder Mount for Car Universal 360° Rotation Car Phone Mount
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07 ... UTF8&psc=1
Spigen [Liquid Air] iPhone XS Case
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07 ... UTF8&psc=1


----------



## smn88888 (Sep 15, 2018)

jonp said:


> i bought one similar on amazon works well, place the metal disc behind the case all works well
> i offset the metal disc too so the QI charge still works
> 
> View attachment 2
> ...


Very interested in one of these!

How long have you had this mounted for? ever had issues with the mount falling off as its stuck on with 3m tape?


----------



## jonp (Mar 26, 2016)

ive had it on about a week, i do about 100miles a day and haven't had any issues with it falling off. (the phone or the 3M sticker) i put it on and left it overnight.

hope this helps


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

Does this mount work if you want your phone in landscape mode?

Is the magnet sufficiently strong to keep everything in place if you accelerate/brake "forcefully"?

Has anyone found any other phone holders that work well?


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

Have one of these ordered. Can anyone advise if I can mount it in the gap furthest away from the driver (to the left of the centre vent) rather than to the right of the centre vent? For me it's a little close when looking at the above pictures.


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

Yes you can. Fits in either space.


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

aeroflott said:


> Yes you can. Fits in either space.


Cool thank you.


----------



## Hooperman (Jun 13, 2021)

Just received OEMMounts phone holder this am. Brilliant, 5 mins to fit, looks right and holds phone really well.
Highly recommended.


----------



## Maverick777 (Sep 4, 2021)

What other options are their for the Mk2 please?


----------



## Warukunai (6 mo ago)

Has anyone used the MagSafe charging mount? Mine for my mk3 TT will be arriving early next week. Wondered if anyone has a tutorial on how to hide the cables, please?

Thanks


----------



## motodenta (Sep 16, 2021)

MagSafe charging works like a charm 

Adding this extension to make things a bit nitter and tuck wires in the back of the trim all way down to the phone box and usb's.


----------



## auditt (May 10, 2012)

I saw a YouTube video where the OEM Mounts phone holder leaves a rather large dent in the dashboard.
The offending dent is seen at 3:28s. I noticed a screw head on the fixing plate appears to be responsible for the dent.





Has anyone else noticed this dent when using the OEM Mounts phone holder for the Audi TT MK3 ?

Also the photos above in the thread feature the more expensive Clearmounts phone holder, which apparently, is the original and does appear to be of a significantly better construction.
Can anyone confirm or deny this?
_I really don't want to leave a dent in my dashboard!_

I reached out to Clearmounts in Canada and asked about the little dent, and this was their response:


----------



## auditt (May 10, 2012)

Temmy said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I'm considering getting this for my TT to hold my phone - https://www.oem-mounts.com/product/audi
> 
> ...


This appears to be a picture of the more expensive TT MK3 Clearmounts phone holder. NOT the cheaper OEM Mounts.
Apparently they are different.


----------



## motodenta (Sep 16, 2021)

auditt said:


> I saw a YouTube video where the OEM Mounts phone holder leaves a rather large dent in the dashboard.
> The offending dent is seen at 3:28s. I noticed a screw head on the fixing plate appears to be responsible for the dent.
> 
> 
> ...



As far I remember the "OEM Mounts" which I installed had flat countersink screw/bolt. I will check it and confirm when I got spare time.











Not sure which is which but this version has flatback.


----------



## motodenta (Sep 16, 2021)




----------

